
Section through an octopus shows the mouth passing through the brain - sohkamyung
https://anatomytoyou.com/2016/05/10/section-through-an-octopus-shows-the-mouth-passing-through-the-brain/
======
ufo
I recently watched a really good documentary series called Inside Nature's
Giants[1], featuring dissections of various large animals. In the giant squid
episode they have a bit about the donut-shaped brain. I found this version of
it on youtube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=088bhv3pjq0#t=49m34s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=088bhv3pjq0#t=49m34s)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_Nature's_Giants](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inside_Nature's_Giants)

------
bluenose69
It would help a lot to supplement the section photograph with a sketch that
had labels. The phrase "stripey-looking brain between the two advanced camera
eyes" is not especially helpful. What a contrast this modern site makes to the
old-fashioned Gray's Anatomy, e.g.
[http://www.bartleby.com/107/247.html](http://www.bartleby.com/107/247.html)
for the human stomach.

~~~
BioSciCreative
First, I am open to correction. I usually focus on human anatomy, but have a
special place in my heart for histology. This image is a histological slide,
(a picture of stained cells) and rather low resolution, so specific cell
structures are difficult to determine. Based on my education, experience, and
links below, I believe the following to be the labeled anatomy.

[http://bioscicreative.com/portfolio-item/octopus-
histologica...](http://bioscicreative.com/portfolio-item/octopus-histological-
enhancement/)

Sources:
[http://springerplus.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/2193-1...](http://springerplus.springeropen.com/articles/10.1186/2193-1801-3-22)
[http://tolweb.org/accessory/Cephalopod_Digestive_System_Comp...](http://tolweb.org/accessory/Cephalopod_Digestive_System_Comparisons?acc_id=2152)
[http://chestofbooks.com/animals/zoology/Anatomy/Cephalopoda-...](http://chestofbooks.com/animals/zoology/Anatomy/Cephalopoda-
Cuvier-Part-6.html)
[http://tolweb.org/notes/?note_id=4541](http://tolweb.org/notes/?note_id=4541)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digestive_system_of_gastropods](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digestive_system_of_gastropods)

------
amelius
Our guts also pass through our brain... our gut brain, [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enteric_nervous_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enteric_nervous_system)

------
dingo_bat
I am unable to comprehend the image in the article :( Can someone point me to
a labeled diagram explaining how the mouth passes thru the brain?

~~~
baseh
TLDR;

>This section through a young octopus shows the stripey-looking brain between
the two advanced camera eyes, surrounding part of the oesophagus (small white
centre towards the base of the eyes). Also visible are two of the
characteristic arms, with multiple suckers and thick nerves running through
them. The strange and seemingly precarious arrangement of the

~~~
dingo_bat
Is this correct?
[https://i.imgur.com/1tQcqAB.png](https://i.imgur.com/1tQcqAB.png)

Sorry for being dumb :/

~~~
zardo
I think the top brain is the digestive system.

~~~
BioSciCreative
​Based on what appears to be pattern in the "top brain" I believe it to be
some kind of secretion or filtering organ. Based on my reference links above
in the reply to bluenose69, I think it is the digestive gland. The stomach is
actually much smaller and has a hollow opening​ at the very "top" of the
octopus​. ​

------
pmyjavec
Octopuses are so cool.

Because of their use of tools etc it helps us relate to them in a special way.
They also help us realise we're not the only cool and capable creatures on
earth. I love that about them.

Then you read about stuff like this! So cool.

Hail Octopuses!

~~~
Derpdiherp
Very clever creatures. It's such a shame they only have a two year lifespan.

------
beloch
Geez... And I thought brain-freeze sucks as a human!

------
awinter-py
title sounds like a metaphor for what's wrong with congressional spending

